
SpaceX may try a daring rocket fairing recovery tonight, too - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/03/spacex-may-try-a-daring-rocket-fairing-recovery-tonight-too/
======
RugnirViking
Do they separate the fairing straight after getting out of the atmosphere,
before the circularizing burn? That's Interesting, for some reason I had
supposed that they did it right before releasing the cargo.

